# Is this a crazy two watch collection...



## Chaton

...the BLNR on the left is mine? The 1815 Up/Down (pic taken at an ALS AD last week) is under my serious consideration. Would love thoughts and input.

I'm new to nice/HH watches and don't think I'll be a "collector" per se. Rather, I tend the enjoy owning one, two, few nice things.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

In my humble opinion, a Rolex BLNR and an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down would make a great duo.


----------



## CFR

Seems reasonable to me -- both great choices! If you don't mind buying a preowned watch, you might save yourself a lot of money. 1815 Up/Downs in platinum shouldn't be too hard to find used.


----------



## Chaton

Thanks Dantan - very nice collection you have! 

CFR - my pic is of the WG version. I actually didn’t know it’s made in platinum. 

Any idea what a reasonable discount is to aim for from an AD for the WG 1815 up/down? I’m also looking at SH given the apparent depreciation of ALS. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

I have a really good relationship with my Authorised Dealer.

Generally, around 10% off full RRP seems to be the go around here (Western Australia) for a White Gold 1815 Up/Down, but I reckon that 15% off might be possible.


----------



## Premise

I'd call that an excellent combo.


----------



## jsg1976

That would made a great combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragingcao

An excellent 1-2 punch combo of sport and dress. Go for it!


----------



## mlcor

Two excellent and complementary watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Great choice, great duo.


----------



## CFR

Oh, right -- sorry -- it has blue hands, so it's WG and not platinum. And I forgot that the current 1815s are no longer available in platinum.

What is "SH"?


----------



## Chaton

Thanks all. I’m getting very close to making a decision. I was in Vancouver on business and tried it in again at Montecristo Jewelers (the only ALS AD in western Canada). It’s such a nice piece. 

CFR - I took too much license with acronyms. SH = second hand / preowned. Trying to decide whether to buy new or not. Sticker on it (here in Canada is equal to $25.1k USD). I haven’t asked for any discount (yet) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

Looks like a great two-watch combo to me!

Though they're not my only watches, these two were what I traveled with this summer when visiting family:


----------



## Jeremy2101

New 1815 up downs go for near 28k USD retail. Grey market new if you can find one with the warranty go for about 20-21k USD. I've seen good quality second hand 1815 up downs for less than 15k USD. I would imagine it'd be nice to see the movement alloy patina over time if going new. 

Quite a price difference between the options.


----------



## dantan

When I purchased mine brand new from an Authorised Dealer here in Western Australia a couple of months ago, the RRP of a new A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down was the equivalent of approximately USD$26,000.00.

I got a good deal for mine from them, because I am a regular Customer.

I would not have thought that the RRP in the US of A would be so much higher than it is here.

Usually, our RRP is higher here, after currency exchanges have been taken into the equation.


----------



## Jeremy2101

dantan said:


> When I purchased mine brand new from an Authorised Dealer here in Western Australia a couple of months ago, the RRP of a new A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down was the equivalent of approximately USD$26,000.00.
> 
> I got a good deal for mine from them, because I am a regular Customer.
> 
> I would not have thought that the RRP in the US of A would be so much higher than it is here.
> 
> Usually, our RRP is higher here, after currency exchanges have been taken into the equation.


Sorry lazy currency conversion on the msrp. Maybe closer to 27.5-28k USD. I was converting jyp to usd.


----------



## Zenxek

Amazing combo in my mind. Great two watch rotation!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jcher

That’s a great one two. You found two that works for and there is nothing wrong with that. Strong yet minimal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canonken

Killer combo! No issue there, and you could easily add more later!


----------



## Stargazer735

You cover a lot of ground with those two!

Big fan of the 1815s in general. I want a chrono, myself!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

Chaton said:


> ...the BLNR on the left is mine? The 1815 Up/Down (pic taken at an ALS AD last week) is under my serious consideration. Would love thoughts and input.
> 
> I'm new to nice/HH watches and don't think I'll be a "collector" per se. Rather, I tend the enjoy owning one, two, few nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a duo like this, all would be well in my watch world for quite some time. I'm a huge fan of the 1815 Up/Down.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaton

All your input is super helpful. I’m working to find the right 1815 now. It’s an amazing watch. Thanks for all the perspective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EunosMX5

You won't be disappointed


----------



## toaster19

dantan said:


> When I purchased mine brand new from an Authorised Dealer here in Western Australia a couple of months ago, the RRP of a new A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down was the equivalent of approximately USD$26,000.00.
> 
> I got a good deal for mine from them, because I am a regular Customer.
> 
> I would not have thought that the RRP in the US of A would be so much higher than it is here.
> 
> Usually, our RRP is higher here, after currency exchanges have been taken into the equation.


My wife digs the shirt. Brand or where you got it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## abracma

I bought a Saxonia earlier this year and am planning on buying a Rolex GMT soon. I think yours would be a fantastic two watch collection.


----------



## dantan

toaster19 said:


> My wife digs the shirt. Brand or where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
I can't remember what brand of shirt that one is, but I shall find out when I get home after Work today!

It is one of my favourite business/formal shirts.

I can't even remember where I purchased it, but it's definitely here in Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## marcusp23

Love those 2. What’s up with the 11 and the 6 of the ALS in that picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toaster19

Appreciate it, thanks


dantan said:


> Hi mate,
> I can't remember what brand of shirt that one is, but I shall find out when I get home after Work today!
> 
> It is one of my favourite business/formal shirts.
> 
> I can't even remember where I purchased it, but it's definitely here in Perth, Western Australia.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

toaster19 said:


> Appreciate it, thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Oh no!

I completely forgot, and now I am at Work again!

Sorry.


----------



## dantan

This is the Shirt that your Wife digs.


----------



## TheWorkman

dantan said:


> In my humble opinion, a Rolex BLNR and an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down would make a great duo.


this is an awesome collection! that panerai though...


----------



## TheWorkman

Mchu004 said:


> Looks like a great two-watch combo to me!
> 
> Though they're not my only watches, these two were what I traveled with this summer when visiting family:
> View attachment 13416539


haha, beautiful pieces! i travel with a similar combo! SeaDweller + ALS


----------



## ChrisVan

This is a damn fine combo!


----------



## TheWorkman

Chaton said:


> ...the BLNR on the left is mine? The 1815 Up/Down (pic taken at an ALS AD last week) is under my serious consideration. Would love thoughts and input.
> 
> I'm new to nice/HH watches and don't think I'll be a "collector" per se. Rather, I tend the enjoy owning one, two, few nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the color theme is awesome. blues, whites, silvers, and blacks. solid...


----------

